# Help me with my career!!!



## evilwit (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey guys 
I was supposed to clear class 12th this year but my plan didn't work out.Actually by some means it was planned that I would clear class 12th without apearing for it.If you want to know how and have some money and time to waste text me.Trust me I will always be helpfull:laughing_NF:I din't even know which stream I was supposed to pass from.
Anyways now I really want to clear out my 12th.But I am doing business also.And as I plan to continue doing the business(May be sometime later I will get into trading IT products).So I have decided to choose commerce without maths in CBSE board and that too correspondence.Is it possible to choose commerce without maths?And how many subjects are necessary and what are the options in extra subjects?And if I manage to clear the examinations what should i do next?
As I said earlier I want to do business but related to IT field.But incase my business doesnt work out,I think I should have a backup.And thats what I have to ask.To be honest I like computers/technology but I am not intrested in coding or other geeky stuff.I just like to purchase new phones,laptops,etc.So all I need is cashflow.As far as my interests are concerned I think I am good in business.I understand business stratgies,people,how to build a brand,how to build trust etc etc.So after 12th I want to choose a bachelor degree that if possible includes topics about technology and business management/adminstration.By this I mean using technology in a business to maximize the output.I have heard about degrees like BBA/BBM.But I dont know which one should I go for?And is doing bachelors in management from abroad worth it?Because I am in no mood of doing PG.So I want to do it from a place which can help me earn good sum of money incase my business fails..So if doing it from abroad helps me.I am ready.And how much money should i expect to earn after doing it?Upto where can it go?
Thanks


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 21, 2016)

First clear your Class 12, then join IMBA course (BBA+MBA) which is 5 yrs course. You dont seem to be the type who burries his head in books. You are more like impatient, get rich quick, type of guy who wouldnt work under some authority


----------



## evilwit (Mar 21, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> First clear your Class 12, then join IMBA course (BBA+MBA) which is 5 yrs course. You dont seem to be the type who burries his head in books. You are more like impatient, get rich quick, type of guy who wouldnt work under some authority


Is this course regular or correspondence? How can you be so sure of my personality? Any particular reason? Do you consider these traits as my plus point or opposite?

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 8, 2016)

I think you are confused in IT and business. These are are different field. First of all you must decide which stream you go either IT or business. If you are interested in IT then go for BCA, B.tech, Bsc IT and if you do business then go for BBA.
And if you take commerce then it is not compulsory to take math, without math you also do commerce.


----------



## nair9prasad (Aug 29, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> First clear your Class 12, then join IMBA course (BBA+MBA) which is 5 yrs course. You dont seem to be the type who burries his head in books. You are more like impatient, get rich quick, type of guy who wouldnt work under some authority




Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

Have you tried watching Tai Lopez videos? You need to have KNWLIIDGE b4 u can earn good money to buy Lambrghineez and houses up HollYywood Hillz.


----------

